# Estimating due date after miscarriage with no period??



## XxGemmaXX

Hi ladies

I really want to know how gone I am but it is hard as i have not had AF since MC 6 weeks ago!
I wounder if anyone else has been in the same boat as me

Thanks

Gem x


----------



## Jox

i got BFP just 6 weeks after giving birth to my son, with no AF in between. i was 4+3 weeks at 6+2 after birth if that makes sense.

Im sure ive read around here that you can take your dates of MC as AF dates... so would say your about 5 weeks gone??

xxx


----------



## Pippasdvision

I got preg straight after MC worked out from scans that aprox first day of aunt flo as should have been was 2 days before I started loosing the clots about 2 days after spotting and cramps started.


----------



## bluecathy1978

I am in tha same boat as you are, had a MC nearly 7 weeks ago and now pregnant again with no AF inbetween.

I think if your MC was early then they will count it as from that date. I did a clearblue digi test today (the 2nd one) and it has gone from 2-3 weeks from last sunday to 3+ today so at least I know my hcg levels are going up instead of down this time :happydance:

Good luck huni xxx

:dust:


----------



## XxGemmaXX

Went to docs and he said I just need to wait for MW(next week sometime) to get in touch and I will probably have a early scan to see how far gone I am( I think I did OV around two weeks after MC)
I am hoping for early scan as I can not wait until 12 week one(how will they know when to give me e 12 week one if not sure how far gone I am anyway)

So at the mo I am still unsure as how far gone I am and I just want to know 

Gem x


----------

